# Wire Wheel Recondition Tru Rays, Tru Classic, Dayton, Zenith work done in house



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish Ave
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


Complete Reondition
All type of Wire Wheels
including Mototcycle Wheels


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have this set of 15x8, how much to make them into 13x7 all chrome???


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for anwsering my questions *Madelyn from G-Boyz*... When Im ready to buy my set of wheels I will go through you guys...

You were very polite and honest!!


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Starting price $ 215.00 ea 4 to 6 weeks turn around time

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish ave
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you , Glad to help


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Give us a call
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

New chrome dishes


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

If I want my 96 spoke 13's re-built with the dishes powder-coated, should I disassemble em, get em' coated the color I want, then ship it all to ya? Would that be $215.oo each wheel shipped to 83814?...sorry, I'd call, but I'm sneakin' this message on the job.:|


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

if you do take the wheels apart and have them powder coated all yourself, and we just assemble them and retru and seal each wheel is $ 65.00 ea, 

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-806-3777
562-318-9250


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

562-806-3777
562-318-9250


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Complete Restoration

g boyz custom wheels & accessories
562-318-9250
Bell Gardens, CA 90201


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-318-9250

Bell Gardens, CA 90201


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

How much to restore a set of 5 14x7 tru classics. Reversed. New dishes, nipples and rechromed?


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

starting price $ 200.00 ea but we need to see the wheels to give the price
Thanks
G Boyz
562-318-9250


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a set of 13×7. 72 spokes daytons standard but I want them reverse can you do that n how much would that cost?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

yes if you want a new dish rev. starting price $ 200.00 ea but it would not have the dayton stamp on it but it would be dimpled & punched the same exact way
Thanks
Madeline


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Madeline I send the check out today let me know when u recevie it!JUAN DE SAN DIEGO!


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

ok I will be expecting it. Did you include your daytime #
Thanks
Madeline


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

gboyz custom Wheels & accessories
562-318-9250

Bell Gardens, CA 90201


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

gboyz custom Wheels & accessories
562-318-9250

Bell Gardens, CA 90201


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

:roflmao: gboyz custom Wheels & accessoreis 
562-318-9250

Bell Gardens, CA 90201


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

How much to tighten and true 4 14x6 rev pm please


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

How much for just a new dish on a tru ray?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

starting price $ 200.00


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250

complete restoration


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How for just 1 tru-classic complete restore


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

$ 250.00 ea


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Sent you a PM, let me know please. Thank you!


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

ok I will


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Madeline thank you and your staff at gboyz my dayton came out great. nipples lined up like original.you will have my business in the future.fast and professional and great prices. i recommend gboyz for any rim Restoration needs.thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

If I send you my paint code/ I want 2 14x6/ and 2 14x7 rims lip painted and hub painted how much thanks


----------

